# Wolves Protected Again



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

For all you wolf hunters and big game guys this can't be good news:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25741975


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I'm happy about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

SSS


----------

